
Hong Kong Protests: Twitter and Facebook Remove Chinese Accounts - AiaMD13
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49402222
======
tmux314
Duplicate:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20740179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20740179)

------
entropea
Facebook and Twitter constantly doing the work of states. Where is the
transparency list of accounts that were banned? Why is this even news worthy
other than an advertisement?

